

Amazon.com has beta Groupon clone - neuroelectronic
http://crosscut.com/blog/crosscut/20351/Weekend-tech-blog:-Amazon-tests-the-online-bargain-hunting-market/

======
neuroelectronic
Another article with link: [http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/amazon-
throws-its-...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/amazon-throws-its-
hat-into-the-daily-deals-ring-with-amazonlocal/)

